# Création de vidéo avec les sous-titres à partir d'un audio



## defacta (8 Juin 2021)

Salut,

Je cherche une application gratuite ou pas trop cher qui analyserait un audio pour créer une vidéo affichant en sous-titres de ce que j'ai dit dans l'audio. Avec une petite animation en fond, ce serait cool !!!

Ça doit bien exister mais je sais même pas quels mots clefs utiliser pour la chercher...

Merci pour votre aide,
Vincent.


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2021)

L'idée est bonne, mais je n'ai jamais rencontré ça. C'est en gros de la retranscription audio comme peut le faire YouTube.


----------



## defacta (8 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> L'idée est bonne, mais je n'ai jamais rencontré ça. C'est en gros de la retranscription audio comme peut le faire YouTube.


Oui chouette idée ! Je créé une vidéo privée sur YT et normalement je pourrais faire afficher les sous-titres ils, mais est-ce que je pourrais télécharger cette vidéo avec les sous-titres ?


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2021)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de service qui exporte les vidéos YT avec les sous titres. J'aurais bien voulu pourtant.


----------

